# Eowyn & Faramir Banner



## Confusticated

..............


----------



## Walter

Congratulations Anke & Katy, another great piece


----------



## Ithrynluin

I like this one even better than the last one. Except that maybe the yellow letters could be styled to appear more 'ancient' and less 'modern'.  

Just like with the _Quick style chooser_, it would be nice to be able to have a selection of banners to chose from - this current one, the previous fingolfin one, MacAddict's green forest one, Lhun's dragon... Would this be a possibility with vb3?


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya

I liked the horse in last one, but then this is quite good too..


----------



## Niirewen

Ohh, I like it!


----------



## LegolasLuver

oh I like it It's different the previous ones we'e had before. At least since I've been here lol. 

~LL


----------



## Saucy

i dont like it


----------



## Lantarion

I think this is soo much better than the Fingon-one from before.. This one is larger, more clear, more colourful.. And it has a depth and style that are just wonderful!
I actually thought this was the work of JennyDolfen, the colouring is so similar to her style.. Excellent work! 
This looks a lot like Faramr+Éowyn to me, and it probably is.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

I asked for a change in the banner to reflect the change of season. The former was great and had the wonderful "cool" color scheme of winter: whites, blues, greys and black. I asked for one that was more "Spring-like" with soft greens, golds and blues. Hopefully in summer, we'll have bright, strong golds/yellows, darker and stronger greens, browns etc. while, of course, autumn should be the reds, yellows, oranges, warm reddish browns, and other colors of the harvest. 

I really enjoy the change of the banner with the season or possibly for very prominent holidays such as Yule/Christmas/Winter solstice etc. 

It's nice if the Forum makes these changes indicating an ongoing response to the passage of time. Just having the "same old same old" - even when it's very good - gets boring.


----------



## Walter

A really nice idea, Mrs.M.


[email protected]: C&H are back! Yippeeee!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

* blinks at an odd coincidence *

Those pillars ... I saw one just this past Tuesday, before ever seeing it here. I was out on a business lunch, and we were passing by a new road and bridge that were being constructed. A pillar looking eerily similar to the ones in the new banner caught my eye so that I did a double take. I gazed on it awhile, trying to think where I'd seen such a style of architecture before. Little did I know that the foresight was upon me, and that I'd be soon seeing that pillar here at TTF!  .............


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Walter said:


> A really nice idea, Mrs.M.
> 
> 
> [email protected]: C&H are back! Yippeeee!


Thank you, O Walter! Praise from the praiseworthy is praise indeed!


----------



## Confusticated

Gandalf The Grey said:


> I gazed on it awhile, trying to think where I'd seen such a style of architecture before. Little did I know that the foresight was upon me, and that I'd be soon seeing that pillar here at TTF!  .............



I wonder if there is a high purpose in it that is yet to be revealed.


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Hullo *Nóm,* 

* smiles a greeting *

Perhaps we're being given a hint to go "from pillar to post," according to an old obscure saying as applied to modern-day internet communication.

Maybe it can thus be (metaphysically) seen/scene as the creation of a bridge between the Third Age and the present?

(Or in an even eerier parallel, maybe it relates to the fact that one of my RP characters over at MERPG is currently residing within a certain House of Healing at Ennosta, as those who keep up with the Gondor: The Southern Kingdom thread of The Chronicles could tell you!)


----------



## Talierin

Thanks guys! The font looked better when I had the layer style on it that made it look embossed, but wm took it off for one reason or another, not sure why, heheh



Yeah, Walter, Hobbes is out to get you now


----------



## Aglarband

Speaking of these two, why wern't they in the movie together?!?! Just like 2 seconds right at the end.


----------



## simbelmyne

Aglarband said:


> Speaking of these two, why wern't they in the movie together?!?!



You echo the sentiments of Eowyn/Faramir fans around the world. 

Why?
Why?
*WHY?*
The banner, BTW, is fantastic. Very like how I picture them in the book.


----------



## LegolasLuver

simbelmyne said:


> You echo the sentiments of Eowyn/Faramir fans around the world.
> 
> Why?
> Why?
> *WHY?*




To answer your question... It will be in th extended edition of RotK


----------



## Confusticated

Talierin said:


> ...it look embossed, but wm took it off for one reason or another, not sure why, heheh



Because he is the em... boss? [insert MSN's glass wearing smilie here]

I wonder if it had to do with file size... load time?


----------



## Aulë

Aglarband said:


> Speaking of these two, why wern't they in the movie together?!?! Just like 2 seconds right at the end.


They were together- at Aragorn's coronation.


----------



## fadhatter

*Ok people can we get a BIGGER pic from anke-katrin???*

i mean it only takes up 50% of my 21 inch monitor screen, and giving me arthritis from scrolling with me mouse


----------



## David Pence

The banner is 600 pixels wide. It's the same width as the previous banner. I don't see why you'd have a problem with this, and not been heard complaining about the other.


----------



## Walter

Talierin said:


> Thanks guys! The font looked better when I had the layer style on it that made it look embossed, but wm took it off for one reason or another, not sure why, heheh


Maybe some decent drop-shadow would do?


> Yeah, Walter, Hobbes is out to get you now


YIKES!!! 

----


fadhatter said:


> i mean it only takes up 50% of my 21 inch monitor screen, and giving me arthritis from scrolling with me mouse


Hmmm, maybe 640x480 doesn't come across well on a 21'' monitor?


----------



## Lantarion

Aulë said:


> They were together- at Aragorn's coronation.


Yes, the "2 seconds at the end" Aglarband mentioned.  
Hooray for C&H!!! *is reading the collection 'The Days Are Just Packed'*


----------



## Rhiannon

Hey! My computer was sabatoging my joy in life by not showing the new banner! *kicks it*

yaaaay! I love it! *tackles Tal happily*


----------



## Turin

The new banner is awsome! Thats all I have to say .


----------



## Lhunithiliel

I am sorry, I don't like it too much. 

Please don't get me wrong, but the expression on these faces .... especially of the woman....!!!   I can understand the idea but the result is not very good, I'm afraid. She looks like trying to grasp sth. the man has probably just said but she seems dumb and unable to do that...s uch, at least tells the expression on her face - an expression and a look which one would never expect to associate with Eowyn.

Besides, the letters should've been placed lower and not almost accross the middle of the picture.

As for the colours being those of spring - this is a nice idea.


----------



## joxy

Talierin said:


> The font looked better....


That IS a font?!
Any REAL font would look better, especially it if were placed better.


----------



## Confusticated

joxy said:


> Any REAL font would look better...


Yeah, this one must be a hallucination?


----------



## Aulë

I think it's just a little bit too larger (as in length, not width). It dominates the screen whenever a new page pops up, and although it's nice in it's own way, I'm here to read posts- not look at oversized pictures of evil-looking people...

And the free-flowing yellow text: (as YayG would say) ICK!


----------



## Talierin

Ok, I'll be sure to use Helvetica since that is a real font and make it 100x100 and not follow the rules of graphic design next time... forget that I thought that a free-flowing font might make it look more spring-like instead of a dull cliche gothic medieval font, and forgive me for trying to make this place look a little more lively


----------



## Gothmog

joxy said:


> That IS a font?!
> Any REAL font would look better, especially it if were placed better.


I look forward to seeing your banner then.


----------



## Uminya

joxy said:


> That IS a font?!
> Any REAL font would look better, especially it if were placed better.



If by "real" you mean "common, everyday, normal, and lackluster", I should say that you are wrong and nuts. If by "placed better" you mean "branded across joxy's forehead", I couldn't agree more 

I think it looks very good. I see Eowyn's expression as one when she is first meeting Faramir and is still in the "icy" mood. He has probably just her that it's better to be in Minas Tirith than where Aragorn and the others are going. Very "springy", though it bloody snowed here today, so it's not springy anymore


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Talierin said:


> Ok, I'll be sure to use Helvetica since that is a real font and make it 100x100 and not follow the rules of graphic design next time... forget that I thought that a free-flowing font might make it look more spring-like instead of a dull cliche gothic medieval font, and forgive me for trying to make this place look a little more lively


Oh, Tal! Don't get it this way, please!  

I personally like the font all right! It's the place of the inscription that is a bit not right. It should've been a bit lower.

I also like the style of painting - clean!
But ... forgive me!!!... Every time I look at the woman's face, it makes me laugh. 

But I think that banners will come and go and every change is all right. 
_(even if one of them makes you laugh instead of feel the spirit of Tolkien  ) _


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

_I really like the new flowing script! Very artistic. Well done!_ 

The only thing that gets me about Eowyn's eye is that I see no pupil, just the white of her eye. 

* DISCLAIMER: I feel the onset of a tongue-in-cheek rant coming on. Therefore ... Warning! The Brain Surgeon General has determined that reading any further down this post may be dangerous to your mental health! (Meant all in good fun, of course!) * 

Now, if I were a purist, I would bet that when Tolkien envisioned the character of Eowyn, it was in a far more colorful fashion than the lack of pupil signifies ... And that this lack of pupil is symbolic of PJ's post-modernistic attempts to water down grand ideals by having even our most beloved Eowyn see the world through blearier eyes than is her wont! ... Oh, but you say PJ wasn't the artist of this banner? Hmmmm, guess I mentioned him out of force of habit then, after all the time I spend taking shots at him as though he were my own personal target practice!  

Or, if I were a FADist, I would bet that the artist's rendering of Eowyn with tantalizingly windswept hair romantically posed next to her love interest Faramir is enticing enough to draw in to the forum people who have never read the book, and that's what it's all about, eh? I mean, in order to make Tolkien's works more palatable, not to mention more understandable, to the general public, everybody KNOWS that you've got to emphasize the boy-meets-wraithslaying-girl-next-door angle!  

Hiding his own eyes behind glasses and trying to sneak out of here as fast as his boots will carry him,  

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Niirewen

Well, I like the new text style also. It's very nice.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

The banner is lovely and so evocative of spring. The original font was just a bit difficult to read, but like anything else, it was a start. These things frequently need "tweaking" and the new font seems to have accomplished its task. It has the same free flowing "art noveau" feeling of the first but is just a little more "classic" in keeping with the graphic.

Hooray to all concerned and thanks for your efforts to brighten all of our day!


----------



## Rangerdave

Lhunithiliel said:


> But ... forgive me!!!... Every time I look at the woman's face, it makes me laugh.


I tend to get that look quite often.
I guess I need to brush up on my Faramiresque charm


RD


----------



## 33Peregrin

I like it! I love it a lot, and think it's great.
The only complaint I have about it is that it is so bright! I really only have time to go here during my free period at school, in the library.
The librarians are very curious as to why I come into the library nearly every day, and they come to my computer just to see what I am doing.
Also, a lot of people I know walk by and look at it, so I have to scroll it down as quickly as possible. They read it and call me 'crazy'. Not that I'm embarassed... just, people look at me weird.
But I like it, I really do!


----------



## Saucy

well Tal it is a great piece of and i sorta withdrew myself by merely saying i didnt like it, but really it very good and i like the new font its just not in my taste, you are very talented and i for one hope i wasnt offensive in any way. It makes fahmirir look way sexy with that evil look......but i just cant get used to the angry looking Eowyn.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rangerdave said:


> I tend to get that look quite often.
> I guess I need to brush up on my Faramiresque charm
> 
> 
> RD


Well _I_ wasn't going to say anything...


----------



## Saermegil

The woman is not funny...

just plain creepy.

Ohter than that it is quite o.k.


----------



## Fechin

Yes a great job with the new banner Tal!
Its just not my cup of tea I liked the old banner a little better maybe because of the almost balck and white sceme it had to it. 
But mainly because it really was a universal banner rather than focusing on 2 characters.
Its a great artwork though keep up the good work!


----------



## Rhiannon

Rhi does not mind a banner focused on those two particular characters. No, she does not.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Ithrynluin does not mind people talking in the third person. He finds it quite amusing. He also thinks it may be the first sign of madness.


----------



## Rhiannon

Rhi agrees that speaking in the third person is indeed very amusing, and is very likely a sign of madness. Of course everyone knows quite well that Rhi is excessively mad, although very happy. Rhi also wonders what it is that ithrynluin has in his signature about Fujiyama, being excessively curious as well as mad. It is indeed fortunate that Rhi is not a cat.


----------



## simbelmyne

Rhiannon said:


> Rhi does not mind a banner focused on those two particular characters. No, she does not.


was wondering when you would express your approval!!


----------



## Elessar II

I just hope that if someone walks into the room while I'm on TTF, they don't get the wrong impression and think that I've joined a match-making site or something  .

Other than that, the banner looks great.


----------



## Rhiannon

simbelmyne said:


> was wondering when you would express your approval!!


Rhi did express approval already, didn't she? Somewhere upthread? Surely she did. Well, Tal knows Rhi loves her. And EVERYBODY knows Rhi loves Eowyn and Faramir. Rhi isn't known for being subtle, despite her insatiable desire for double-folded ladies' writing paper.


----------



## Darkknight

Nóm said:


> The new banner looks good against all sorts of color schemes. I like the style of these Talierin+Anke ones... especially like the look of transparent sections instead of mostly rectangular banners.
> 
> But we lost the Elven-king. I guess Webmaster no longer wanted him with his whithered/faint/elven-fading? foot.
> 
> 
> Hmmm... wonder what poll could be made for this bannner.



I like how the Eowyn's white robe is the same shade as any white in the Oranges scheme. Her hair and the golden text also match nicely with the Oranges.


----------



## Inderjit S

A very nice pciture, no doubt, though I preffered the one of the high king.


----------



## Halasían

*Banner art*

I think Faramir looks fairly good, but the gaunt-eyes and such is not a good Eowyn. I know its Anke's style, and I have never cared for her depictions of women. Her best is her depiction of Turin.


----------



## Thorin

Though I laud the artist's efforts I must state my opinion on our current banner....It's scary.

Eowyn looks like a female Smeagol and their eyes are just too dark underneath, kind of like they are getting the plague or something. The horse thingy we had before this one was not that great either.

I personally liked MacAddict's banners much better. Bring back the old ones I say.


----------



## Confusticated

Remember this?


----------



## ely

I like it. It's nice and colourful but not too bright. And it goes together well with different background colours.  I liked all the others I've seen, too. I guess I'm happy with everything, but it's nice if the banner is changed once in a while.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

ely said:


> I like it. It's nice and colourful but not too bright. And it goes together well with different background colours.  I liked all the others I've seen, too. I guess I'm happy with everything, but it's nice if the banner is changed once in a while.



They look a bit thin in the cheeks — bring 'em by the Prancing Pony, and we'll put some *meat* on 'em!

Cheers & Beers,

Barley


----------



## Rangerdave

Say what you will about the injured lovers banner, it is still far superior to this turkey I floated in the mod section

RD


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

Rangerdave said:


> Say what you will about the injured lovers banner, it is still far superior to this turkey I floated in the mod section
> 
> RD


Dear R.D.:

It wasn't fair for you to post that on the "mod" section and keep the rest of us lowly folk in suspense. Please post it somewhere the hoi polloi can get a peek! Thanks.


----------



## elfearz

I'm a big fan of fan art. *thinks that over in her head* yeah...so I love it!!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

The clock is ticking down to the end of Spring. The banner was placed here to represent the "Spring look" after our beautiful cold winter banner in whites, greys, blues and black. Now it is time to consider a rich, heraldic "Summer" banner but we must be careful not to make it _too_ "rich" since we will want all those glorious harvest tones for the "Autumn" banner!

And so I hope that all of our artistic technophiles out there are busy locating our "Summer" banner since I certainly am looking forward to its appearance with the wonderful change of the season. Bring it on, fellas and gals! We trust you implicitly.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott

The new summer banner is perfect. Rich colors, but not autumnal at all. One can feel the heat of that sun and the cool under the trees! Well done whoever our "banner angel" is!

Again, kudos!!


----------



## joxy

*Summer Banner*

Yes, excellent, though I detect a touch of golden autumn approaching, just as it should be.
Is the one with the flower pot on his head Sam, and is the edge of the text maybe a fraction lurid?


----------



## 33Peregrin

Wow, I like this one a lot! It's excellent! It's the perfect feeling, especially for me when I am about to go on vacation. I was just wondering this morning when the banner would change again. It's great, a wonderful picture.


----------



## Turin

I like the new banner, its a good change. Though the font doesn't look very MEish.


----------



## Rhiannon

That shade of green, is that what is commonly known as...lime?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

*The new banner*

Congratulations on the new DEFINITIVE Tolkien banner! It looks great! did Ted Nasmith do that just for us, or what? Give with the details!

Barley


----------



## Saucy

*Re: The new banner*

its ok but to be honest iam not a big fan,


----------



## Gandalf White

*Re: The new banner*



Saucy said:


> its ok but to be honest iam not a big fan



Hear hear. I'm not a fan of most Tolkien-related art, it seems.


----------



## TheWhiteLady

*My 2 Cents...*

Just to put my 2 cents in... I quite like the new banner, but........
Is it just me, or does the character on the far right look like he doesn't belong? It's almost like...... almost like he's too bright or something. Or cut out and pasted in with Elmer's glue. Maybe I'm just imagining things. *shrugs*  
Also, I like the font style, but the color of green seems too bright. Maybe just a _slightly_ darker shade of green.

But all in all, I quite like it... good for summer. 

I really like the little bridge and the gently sloping hills.


----------



## Turin

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Congratulations on the new DEFINITIVE Tolkien banner! It looks great! did Ted Nasmith do that just for us, or what? Give with the details!
> 
> Barley



I think Gorthaur just took one of Ted Nasmith's illustrations and made a banner out of it. The font does need to be a little darker, other than that I like it.



> Is it just me, or does the character on the far right look like he doesn't belong? It's almost like...... almost like he's too bright or something. Or cut out and pasted in with Elmer's glue. Maybe I'm just imagining things. *shrugs*


Yeah, its just you.


----------

